# Name help!



## ftschumann (May 21, 2014)

Hi!

Im new here, so I guess I should normally start off with in introduction. But if it doesnt seem rude or unfriendly, Id very much like to ask everyone a question.

I am interested in starting my own photography business as a sole trader, and plan on using the normal <first and last name> Photography business name.

But which name do you think is better (incl. more memorable):

Florian Schumann Photography

Thomas Schumann Photography

Sebastian Schumann Photography

The reason why I ask is because all three first names are my given names  so I can use any of these, but my family and friends know me mainly as Florian.  However, since it is really only a recognized name in Germany, Austria and Romania, and my main clients will be English speaking, many do not know the name and therefore either think theyve misheard it when they hear it; misspell it, and simple dont remember it.  Do you think one of the other names would be better, if so which and if you can spare the time  why?

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much.

Florian / Thomas / Sebastian


----------



## RocketCowboy (May 21, 2014)

I would use Florian Schumann Photography, since that's how you are most known. 

My case is slightly different. Friends/clients don't know me by my given first name, and I use an informal version of my middle name. Still, naming the business by the name they know me as avoids more confusion than if I used a different name.


----------



## ftschumann (May 21, 2014)

RocketCowboy said:


> I would use Florian Schumann Photography, since that's how you are most known.
> 
> My case is slightly different. Friends/clients don't know me by my given first name, and I use an informal version of my middle name. Still, naming the business by the name they know me as avoids more confusion than if I used a different name.




Thanks for your reply!  I do understand and at that level completely agree, but I don't think that it's an issue in my case, as I am only known in a small local area by this name in regards to my photos.  I will be moving abroad soon, so I won't have any cliental there that know me by any name - a fresh but possibly difficult restart.  That's why I am looking to chose a name now, and throwing a name at them that many cannot spell, have never heard of, don't even know if it's a male name or not, and will probably not remember is a real concern of mine.


----------



## pixmedic (May 21, 2014)

I would go with something more mustache oriented. 

failing that, I personally like the name Sebastian best. (almost named my son Sebastian)


----------



## CdTSnap (May 21, 2014)

Sebastian


----------



## Light Guru (May 21, 2014)

ftschumann said:


> But which name do you think is better (incl. more memorable):
> 
> Florian Schumann Photography
> 
> ...



One important thing to consider when naming a business is your web domain name.  With domain names the shorter they are the easier they are foe people to remember. 

FlorianSchumannPhotography.com
ThomasSchumannPhotography.com
SebastianSchumannPhotography.com

These are all rather long. 

Since you go by Florian it would be kinda odd to not use it. 
Florian.com Schumann.com and even FlorianSchumann.com are taken. 

There is however the option if use in the new .photo domain so I would go with one of these. 

Florian.photo
Schumann.photo
FlorianSchumann.photo

I would keep it simple and just go with Florian Photo and get Florian.photo


----------



## ftschumann (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's response - I really appreciate it.

I guess what I should be asking is a completely different question - a set of them, in fact.

Firstly, do you or would you name your photography business "<first and/or last name> Photography"?

If not, how would you go about choosing a business name? What rules/guidelines would you try to follow? Where would you go for help with choosing a name?

And if yes, do you think that a name such as Florian in 'Florian Schumann Photography' would be better replaced by Thomas or Sebastian to make the name easier to remember and spell?

Thanks again everyone, for your time and help - appreciated.

Florian


----------



## ruggedshutter (May 21, 2014)

ftschumann said:


> Thanks for everyone's response - I really appreciate it.
> 
> I guess what I should be asking is a completely different question - a set of them, in fact.
> 
> ...



I didn't and I haven't had anyone question the name.  Though some ask how I came up with it.  When I started down my new photography path, I was blogging about camping and hiking and planned on focusing on that so I wanted a name that implied strength and sturdiness.  Hence the name


----------



## ftschumann (May 21, 2014)

ruggedshutter said:


> ftschumann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for everyone's response - I really appreciate it.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Light Guru (May 21, 2014)

ftschumann said:


> Thanks for everyone's response - I really appreciate it.
> 
> I guess what I should be asking is a completely different question - a set of them, in fact.
> 
> ...



Using your name is fine. And there is nothing wrong with Florian.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 21, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> One important thing to consider when naming a business is your web domain name.  With domain names the shorter they are the easier they are foe people to remember.
> 
> FlorianSchumannPhotography.com
> ThomasSchumannPhotography.com
> ...



If your clients can't even remember your name, I don't think they are going to be spending much after time on your website. Just my thought.


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2014)

I also did not use my name.


----------



## IzzieK (May 22, 2014)

I am known by my other name...


----------

